# Do You Remember This Smoke? (Q-View)



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Over a week ago, I posted some Q-View on a Saturday Smoke I felt may have yielded disappointing results. Within this smoke, I attempted my first smoked cheese. I posted the results on SMF and shared that I was concerned that if following time in the refrigerator "intensified" the smoke flavor, then I would be in trouble due to the harsh flavor right out of the smoker...

Many of you consoled me and then commented that you thought the harsh smoke flavor would mellow over time with refrigeration and the term "intensified" only meant that the smoke flavor would permeate the depths of the cheese blocks. Well...

You were correct! Although it has yet to be a full two weeks, we sampled some from the refrigerator this afternoon and it was absolutely wonderful! Even the color was enhanced and golden. Thank you for being patient and waiting for the incredible results w/ us...








Ready for the smoker!







Ready for the fridge!







After over one week - simply wonderful!

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great glad it turned out okay...


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks to SMF, it turned out wonderful! After my son came in from a date and sampled a slice as I was preparing it for the fridge and declared its harshness, I was ready to throw it out! Then you guys weighed in...

THANK YOU!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 21, 2009)

I remember that earlier thread.  Glad you shared that with us so you could get some feedback.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Racey!


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad I see this. I did my first bit of cheese yesterday and it tastes absolutely terrible right off the smoker. It is sitting in the frig right now. I hope it will be eatable by Christmas.

Congrats to you.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great.
You didn't say what kind of wood you smoked with. 
Apple and Pecan wood works real good on cheese, it a lot milder.
I did some cheese yesterday.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I used pecan finished off w/ some apple. Thanks again.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Etcher1 - How did your cheese turn out yesterday?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to see it turned out so well. It makes ya feel good when it goes right!


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Scarbelly! It has turned out to be a real success!


----------

